# SPORTS SURVEY



## MolZog (13 November 2012)

please may all you lovely people complete my little survey for my project!!

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/HRVP6Z6

all comments and answers will be used and very much appreciated!


http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/HRVP6Z6
http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/HRVP6Z6
http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/HRVP6Z6
http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/HRVP6Z6


----------



## Star_Chaser (13 November 2012)

District I assume you mean county?


----------



## MolZog (13 November 2012)

horseloaner said:



			District I assume you mean county?
		
Click to expand...

ah yes, this was originally for my county of Gloucestershire, but please do put your county


----------



## Skippys Mum (13 November 2012)

done!  Mind you, you could be doing with a more general riding option rather than a specific discipline.


----------



## BlizzardBudd (15 November 2012)

Done


----------



## kiritiger (21 November 2012)

Done


----------



## elliebrewer98 (25 November 2012)

Done


----------



## ecb89 (26 November 2012)

Done


----------



## Josie Joe (27 November 2012)

What is the purpose of the survey?  What are your aims and objectives and who are the answers for?  You should really state all this and confirm aspects such as anonymity if you are asking people to fill in a survey.


----------

